# thunderbolt or samaung galaxy s 3



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm looking to get a new phone due to I'm just getting board with my bolt since development is slowly fadeing for it and yes I know that it could pick up again if n when ics is released for the bolt. But my big ? is what phone to go with I'm really leaning towards the sgs3 but development doesn't seem to hot for that on vzw either. The rezound doesn't look bad either but I'm not sure if I like the fact that u have to take the phone apart n use a wire in order to get root. If anyone has ne suggestions I'm open to whatever but I would like to be able to root the phone tho.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just got a GS3 today and IT IS AWESOME, I liked the Bolt, but it was time to m move on, the one thing that bugs me, is the stock keyboard, which is easily fixed with swiftkey 3. right now, I don't see a reason to root, so far this is awesome

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Why get a phone like the bolt that's like a year and 4 months old? If you want a new phone get something that's current and not something that's used up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Get the Galaxy S3 or Nexus. Save yourself the trouble.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

The answer is so obvious in not gonna tell you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a bolt n love it just not sure if I'm willing to get ride of it yet n I can use my upgrades without loading my unlimited data witch makes it that more harder to not the sgs3


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

The initial no contact purchase is the hard one. After that you can upgrade no contact price and subsidize that purchase by selling the one you have, just need to upgrade often enough so the devices don't depreciate too much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

I went to vzw today n was playing with the rezound without ics a gnex n a sgs3 n I'm gonna have to say that by far the sgs3 was the best it was blazing fast in I love how slim it was only complaint is that for it having ics I was expecting a lil blue n not the gb look but I don't think that is gonna change my mind that's what a root is for lol


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

AFAIK, the S3 doesn't have an SD card slot, LED notification light, kickstand, and _does_ have horrible battery life, but 1 whole GB of RAM and a dual-core 1.5Ghz processor... it's a toss up, but if you're upgrading just for ICS you're gonna be hitting yourself with a baton in less than a month...

Once we get ICS and JB you'll all get back in line lol... 'nough of the treason


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> AFAIK, the S3 doesn't have an SD card slot, LED notification light, kickstand, and _does_ have horrible battery life, but 1 whole GB of RAM and a dual-core 1.5Ghz processor... it's a toss up, but if you're upgrading just for ICS you're gonna be hitting yourself with a baton in less than a month...
> 
> Once we get ICS and JB you'll all get back in line lol... 'nough of the treason


couldn't be more wrong. Only thing it doesn't have is a kickstand. Blows the thunderbolt out of the water. Picked it up after using my s3 for two weeks and hated it. Oh and I'm running jelly bean flawlessly.

Edit: my battery also blows the doors off the thunderbolt. Powering a bigger screen and overclocked at 1.9. Explain to me how this isn't a good phone I fail to see your connection.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> AFAIK, the S3 doesn't have an SD card slot, LED notification light, kickstand, and _does_ have horrible battery life, but 1 whole GB of RAM and a dual-core 1.5Ghz processor... it's a toss up, but if you're upgrading just for ICS you're gonna be hitting yourself with a baton in less than a month...


It actually has *2*GB of RAM. And once the VZW one picks up a little more support, I might pick it over the Nexus since it'll be sure to JB both officially and through CM10 and probably the next few versions. It's pretty forward looking. Though I suppose I'll be deciding that around Thanksgiving...

The biggest bungle I think it the use of physical keys. And that damn home button. But they seem to "disappear" with no backlight on them so maybe I can turn them off in Cyanogenmod and enable navbar goodness.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

2GB!? That TouchWiz man...

Well so it has a notification light? That's so unlike Samsung, I guess they figured out people hate it when you're the only manufacturer without notification lights.. and it has an SD card slot, and a removable battery? They're on track for domination, but you can't say anything about the battery. And that's a good point, that weird physical home button and the capacitives next to it... bleh.

I went into the city with a friend and her S3 was at 100%, my Thunderbolt was at 46%. We both used it about the same, actually more on my end- had music going a lot of the time. We both used GPS and Maps to get to certain places, and by the end of the day, the S3 was dead and I had 16% left. Rezound battery btw.

EDIT: forgot the bootloader! Thunderbolt definitely wins on that one.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

The S3 has notification led however the colors are somehow mapped incorrectly so you might choose red and get blue or green and get purple or whatever. What's worse is "black" (meaning led off) is mismapped so an app may turn led on when it tries to turn it off! Light Flow becomes useless in the S3.

Many users also have problems with sim card "not recognized" errors when signal strength is less tha optimum yet tbolt works fine in the same location. There is apparently no fix for the sim card error issue if you have it.

When/if they cure those issues with an ota it will be a great phone....assuming they aren't hardware problems in which case you're s.o.o.l.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I see. Well I'd take an S3 lol, but I mean we can keep talking about it, we're not getting it- you need an upgrade, at least $200, and an axe to cut off Unlimited Data's metaphorical head, most people can't do all three.

But how cool would it be if they just gave it away to people who have been with Verizon for at least a decade!


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

My next phone will either be the mysterious HTC device or the Motorola Razr HD. I wouldn't waste my time with anything out right now.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally believe its worth waiting to see what comes out next year...maybe I say that since I dont have an upgrade till Feb 2013, but I would like to wait for a quad core phone, even if it has bad battery life. As for getting the Rezound...NO, my dad has one and to me its not a huge difference from the Bolt....and the development for it is not good..at least last time I checked. Do yourself a favor and don't get a Rezound.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Many users also have problems with sim card "not recognized" errors when signal strength is less tha optimum yet tbolt works fine in the same location. There is apparently no fix for the sim card error issue if you have it.


Hmm, I wonder what the signal strength has to be, I put my Thunderbolts SD Card and it has worked flawlessly, and when I'm at home my signal is around -100 dBm 
*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

You're using a tbolt sim in an s3? I thought they used different sized sims?


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

recDNA said:


> You're using a tbolt sim in an s3? I thought they used different sized sims?


He put his Thunderbolt's _SD Card _in the S3. Yeah, S3 is micro SIM.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I see, I was talking about sim card so I wrongly assumed he was. Here is a link to the sim card issue I spoke of. http://forums.androidcentral.com/showthread.php?t=189239


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Oh I see, I was talking about sim card so I wrongly assumed he was. Here is a link to the sim card issue I spoke of. http://forums.androidcentral.com/showthread.php?t=189239


My bad, I mis read your first post lol

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## Shadow Death (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll just say that development for the GS3 is better than on the bolt. The biggest development phone right now is probably the GNex mainly because it is a developer phone. The upside is that both were created by Samsung so odds are you will be seeing GNex roms hitting the GS3. Another thing to take into account is when did the GS3 release and how was the launch. I mean is it back ordered. If you're not sure just hang on a little while longer.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Why is it people have to compare development of a new phone to one that has been out for almost a year and a half? Of course the galaxy s3 will have more for that simple fact. Compare apples to apples people.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Compare the Galaxy S2 (US version) development to that of the Galaxy S3. Anything else strays way too much.

In the world of ROM development for Android you basically have the following at the moment:

1) Cyanogen (everyone knows that)
2) AOKP (a newcomer that's on many devices for those that don't follow Android outside of the Thunderbolt)
3) MIUI (everyone knows of it here)
4) Gummy (was mostly on Moto devices and Nexus ones, but now mostly defunct)
5) BAMF
6) Derivatives of the above that rely on those projects to have a base, some features, or require something else from them to run.
7) Various renditions/flavors of whatever OEM framework (sense, touchwiz, blur) comes with the phone with a different theme/software/etc.

If a phone has official versions 1 and/or 2, then it has "lots" of development to me. Otherwise, not so much. Sometimes 2, 3 and 4 have needed to use parts of Cyanogen as well, but compared to most, they include nearly all original content outside of the core system users do not see. I think #3 is probably the least talked about ROM on the Nexus. There's always a few that want and use MIUI, but I never see anyone mention it like it was on the Thunderbolt. Same for most other devices.

You would be surprised how many users could put out their own versions of #6. It's not nearly as complicated as many make it out to be. Many are simply drag and dropping stuff in the zip itself with maybe a little changing needing done outside of retheming on the system level (which some don't really mod anything layout wise, just drop in new images or pull from what someone else did). Mostly just takes the time, patience, and googling.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

+1, so many modified Sense ROMs, so, so many....

And again guys, development will rekindle when we get ICS.

And for all who complain of a lack of development- what do you want (other than ICS or JB)? Everything's been done already, like really, practically everything- that is practical- has been done. There isn't always going to be development for a phone, and just because there isn't does not mean you should get a new phone. If you get the GS3, you'll just be waiting excitedly on the same 4 things mentioned above me. When those are finished, you'll complain about a lack of development and move on to the Nexus Squared or Galaxy S 4, repeat the vicious cycle.

I for one am rather content with the ROM selection for the Thunderbolt- I can flash an AOSP ROM and then enjoy Android: the apps, widgets, games, etc. It's not all about ROMs.

Sorry for the morning rant....


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> ...Sorry for the morning rant....


understandable. the bolt has a plethora of roms, but is an older device now. users can hardly expect the latest and greatest for a device that's a year and a half old. all the ICS/JB gripes are annoying, not as annoying as the numerous "which phone should i get threads", but annoying nonetheless.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> When those are finished, you'll complain about a lack of development and move on to the Nexus Squared or Galaxy S 4, repeat the vicious cycle.
> 
> Sorry for the morning rant....


Think you hit the nail on the head there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll tell you what made me sad....when the bamf team stopped developing for tbolt. I don't blame them mind you...but an update from the .5 gb version to the .9 version would have been nice. I don't like the .19 version because it eliminates hot links from browser to apps. I would have enjoyed a bamf "12" sense 3 rom since they are the only ones who cured the call answer bug but never really got rid of the lag introduced in bamf 10. I never found any sense 3.5 rom satisfactory. It will be interesting how well sense 3.6 works....but then if official cm9 comes out I'm sure I'll end up moving to that. Flashing will be fun again once ics with full features can be developed!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I'll tell you what made me sad....when the bamf team stopped developing for tbolt. I don't blame them mind you...but an update from the .5 gb version to the .9 version would have been nice.


bamf never gave up on us, just didn't feel that the differences from 605.5-605.19 warranted rebasing their roms. at teambamf.net, bamf announced that they were looking to get a hold of some rezounds because of the wait for ICS/sense 3.6 to be released on the thunderbolt. in fact, i remember TDB saying something about waiting for thunderbolt ICS to be released so it could be "bamffed". to my knowledge, teambamf has never failed to live up to anything they've said (that SRZ update is coming, eventually). bamf is awesome, and one of a very few devs/dev teams i would consider when looking for a new device, give it time.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, i forgot to mention bamf as they're generally quiet. They're doing mostly original development too on the Nexus. Everyone cherry picks some features from whatever, but their base is plain old AOSP Android.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah it seemed more of a waste of time messing with .19 and .9. I am sure once ics drops we will see them back in action on this phone along with many other devs knocking the dust off the bolt. We are still a viable community just not much the bolt can offer a dev right now as everything that could be done was done.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shadow Death (Jul 24, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> And again guys, development will rekindle when we get ICS.
> 
> Sorry for the morning rant....


I'm looking forward to it. Its had great potential on the Nexus S 4G. And before anyone says anything about them being 2 different phones. From what I've seen the specs are about the same except the bolt feels more powerful but extremely bloated down. Wait till you get to run a pure AOSP ICS rom on this bad boy. :-D

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

That made me think of a good point- who cares about processor or RAM specs (like basically why people want to upgrade) when you're running (or will be running) the latest Android OS? I could have a 1Ghz single core when 2.4Ghz quads are the norm so long as the latest Android version runs smoothly.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Because it does matter as there are many phones that ram and processors can't handle the latest os.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

Save yourself a headache if you want development there is only one choice the nexus. The s3 has a locked boot loader and touchwiz. Need I say more?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Because it does matter as there are many phones that ram and processors can't handle the latest os.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


But assuming your particular phone can handle the latest OS, why else does Processor and RAM matter? Like people are going for dual core phones when single core phones can run 4.1 just fine. Obviously it's for bragging rights, but that's pointless.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> But assuming your particular phone can handle the latest OS, why else does Processor and RAM matter? Like people are going for dual core phones when single core phones can run 4.1 just fine. Obviously it's for bragging rights, but that's pointless.


Yes obviously its just bragging rights.

Would you rather drive a ford Taurus or a Ferrari. Hmm I'll take the Taurus I guess. I mean it drives just fine. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

OK just to point I never dissed the bolt or development for the bolt as I said when n if ics is released development should pick up again I'm just ready for a new phone n was just wondering if anyone knew of any better phones. N I know the bolt has some of the best devs out there but how many of them r gonna pick the bolt back up?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> But assuming your particular phone can handle the latest OS, why else does Processor and RAM matter? Like people are going for dual core phones when single core phones can run 4.1 just fine. Obviously it's for bragging rights, but that's pointless.


don't think its mainly for bragging rights. Some people just likes the latest greatest phones. Other people upgrades because their phone is so old until its done for. Other if they damage their phone they see its somewhat cheaper to just upgrade. Not so much the case now as most of us wont give up our unlimited data.

Why do iPhones users get the latest greatest iPhone? Bragging rights as nothing really changes in their os much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

You're over thinking it lol, it wasn't a challenge to see if there was in fact a reason other than bragging rights, I'm talking in general.

I'm not targeting anyone, either, just speaking in generality. Generally-speaking, many (arguably of course) people think the dev community for the TB is dead and therefore they should upgrade to the S3 or try to con Verizon out of a Rezound while they're out of Thunderbolts.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

GaTTiNThaHaT said:


> Save yourself a headache if you want development there is only one choice the nexus. The s3 has a locked boot loader and touchwiz. Need I say more?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Honestly, after playing with my Brothers Galaxy S when he had it, and my friends Galaxy S2, I hated Touchwiz, it seemed slow and buggy. But I played with the S3 and it doesn't seem slow and buggy, I actually like it, but will probably just go AOSP when I root.

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

GaTTiNThaHaT said:


> Save yourself a headache if you want development there is only one choice the nexus. The s3 has a locked boot loader and touchwiz. Need I say more?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


On tbolt you have sense 2.1, 3.0, 3.5, desense, and aosp. Soon we'll have sense 3.6, sense 4.0 and maybe cm9. In theory the rezound dual 1.5 processor with 720p screen should be phenomenal. I don't know if it has enough ram to compete with the newest phones but I've never been impressed by quad core processors...not even on computers...but then I'm not a gamer.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think we need to close this thread too... You're all, including myself, starting to over think everything.

The Galaxy Nexus is better for development because it is Pure Google out of box, you don't have to root it for the Pure Google experience, it is officially supported by Google and therefore AOSP and AOKP, and it is personally updated by Google with the latest Android version before any other phone on the market, so you get to test maybe your apps (because you're a developer) on a real device to make sure it works with the latest Android version, as opposed to running it on the SDK emulator.

Or for the 59 different versions of Jelly Bean lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of the Jellybean versions are clones of AOKP or CM as usual with nothing added on the Nexus. I'm still running stock Jellybean I compiled when the source came out (well it's rooted with a few small mods I made). I keep saying I'll switch to CM10, but not motivated yet. Not that CM10 isn't nice, but I'm just not a crack flasher. Plain old vanilla Android is already pretty good as it is.

I wouldn't upgrade a phone for RAM or CPU. I'd upgrade for a nicer screen, better battery. I didn't upgrade for either of those really though. I had no choice at the time. It was either fix my TB, which was going to be a hassle or upgrade to the Nexus as I was due for the new device on Verizon. That + I rather run vanilla Android natively over running it on a device it was ported to.

Nexus has less glare in direct sunlight than the Thunderbolt had. Not sure how the S3 is offhand. You would have to ask an owner of it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> You're over thinking it lol, it wasn't a challenge to see if there was in fact a reason other than bragging rights, I'm talking in general.
> 
> I'm not targeting anyone, either, just speaking in generality. Generally-speaking, many (arguably of course) people think the dev community for the TB is dead and therefore they should upgrade to the S3 or try to con Verizon out of a Rezound while they're out of Thunderbolts.


I wasn't over thinking it. It wasn't a challenge. I was just showing that there Is many different reason why someone upgrades their phone. I for one am happy with my thunderbolt events if it doesn't have or will ever get ics. Maybe another reason is some haven't found the right phone for them..

You say people over thinks things. What's so wrong with that? If you think the thread should he closed then just don't post back in this thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

If I had the chance to trade my tbolt for a brand new Nexus or gs3 I would do it...but if I found data reception significantly worse I would sell it and put the $ toward a razr maxx. If I had to pick the single most important function of a smart phone it would be data reception because without a usable signal it is just an expensive pocket watch.

The phone I really fiend for is a motorola nexus if it ever happens. I know most disagree but I like motorola best...but I agree with yarly that vanilla android is the best.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

GS3 hands down, i have owned the Thunderbolt, Nexus and now S3. In regards to screen and most importantly, battery life, S3 wins hands down. I do miss Jelly Bean, but the S3 is so good, all I have done is rooted and debloated, I spend less time trying to make the phone better, because it is already so good.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

My phone keeps over heating I could just b messing with my home screen short cuts n bout five mins with my screen on I'm already at like 110f n at ten mins I'm at 120 n when chargein I really can't do nething without it over heating I'm not oc or UV stock kernal O yea n my battery dies crazy fast


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> My phone keeps over heating I could just b messing with my home screen short cuts n bout five mins with my screen on I'm already at like 110f n at ten mins I'm at 120 n when chargein I really can't do nething without it over heating I'm not oc or UV stock kernal O yea n my battery dies crazy fast


The heat is causing your battery to drain. You might need a new battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

sounds like something is trying to sync. check what is using your battery in one of the countless market apps that give you battery stats. I know I had a similar experience when my work email server went down and the phone continually tried to sync.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

I got it fixed for now lol I just uninstalled some apps n no more over heating n only lost 7% battery lastnight. thanks for all ur help tho


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> I got it fixed for now lol I just uninstalled some apps n no more over heating n only lost 7% battery lastnight. thanks for all ur help tho


Would you share what you deleted? Never know that it might help someone else.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Would you share what you deleted? Never know that it might help someone else.


London 2012 results app , amazing Alex free(game), Garfield defense free (game), n Iquarieum free (game) and speed test.net app. Now I can not be sure witch one it was because I uninstalled all at the same time but the London 2012 was the newest one I had dl


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> London 2012 results app , amazing Alex free(game), Garfield defense free (game), n Iquarieum free (game) and speed test.net app. Now I can not be sure witch one it was because I uninstalled all at the same time but the London 2012 was the newest one I had dl


I would.be surprised if any of them was the culprit. ut you never know. Glad it's working now anyway.


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

That Official Lonon 2012 app is a piece of crap. Worst battery draining app I've ever seen.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, I stand corrected. I figured it had to be something that was synced.


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I couldn't find out why my bolt went from 24+ hours to 5-6 hours overnight.... then I was sitting in a bar and went to check the Medal results and my phone was at 8% and it hit me.... uninstalled and battery life returned to normal.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea I'm back to normal bat life but like I said couldn't b sure witch app it was cuz I installed them a couple hrs apart n uninstalled them at the same time


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Played with my sister in laws S3 this morning... Dazzling is what comes to mind. Spectacular display blazing speed.
She is on sprint so no 4g in NYC. The only issue we had is we could not connect with wifi. Known issue out on web.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes my mom just got the S3...its pretty sick..so many crazy settings on that phone haha


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Run temple run on a tbolt then runit on S3 graphically big difference

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

pcar1947 said:


> Run temple run on a tbolt then runit on S3 graphically big difference
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I would hope so.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

*Makes a note to buy his next phone based on how well temple runs plays.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I left the tbolt when the s3 dropped and its just plain ol bada$$. As far as the bootloader goes you wouldn't know it was locked, hell been flashing kernels running jellybean, overclock, undervolt what ever you want to do. Now granted its not the ideal situation but after my worries of leaving the bolt for something locked finally pasted its just awesome. I haven't seen this many devs on one device since the nexus dropped.

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought you couldn't install custom kernels with a locked bootloader. Anyway, glad it's not hindering your hacking.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

padraic said:


> I thought you couldn't install custom kernels with a locked bootloader. Anyway, glad it's not hindering your hacking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


There's a hacky workaround that's pretty ugly to do it on the Verizon S3.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Similar to the HTC Shooter (EVO 3D) if memory serves...you need to use a paid app in the Android environment.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Using kexec and the lastest linaro you have to suffer thru a duel boot sequence but...its super smooth

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it even necessary to oc the s3? I can understand UV but I would have thought that phone would be snappy as hell outta the box.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

No not nessasary but its awful fun lol

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Is it even necessary to oc the s3? I can understand UV but I would have thought that phone would be snappy as hell outta the box.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's not necessary to overclock anything running Android 3.0+. At least the CPU, as it'll show no real benefit other than draining your battery more or the CPU's lifespan.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's a hacky workaround that's pretty ugly to do it on the Verizon S3.


Pretty ugly? Lol it boots 3 times when it reboots. That's the only real limitation. I wouldn't consider that ugly. In fact that's pretty damn elegant considering its still locked. Hacky yes, ugly no. Oh and mine is OC'ed to 1.9 with full JB butter, and it most definitely does make a difference compared to stock 1.5. It absolutely smokes the Tegra 3 in my N7. Just say in' Definitely does suck the battery more, but this phone at 1.9 will handle just about any android device out there except for like the krait quad dev tab.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Pretty ugly? Lol it boots 3 times when it reboots. That's the only real limitation. I wouldn't consider that ugly.


I consider it ugly from a developmental standpoint. Perhaps you don't as a user, but I consider the methods to work around using kexec ugly. To me as a developer hacky is synonymous with ugly. It's where the term hacking up some code comes form or implementing a hack (an ugly/quick method to get something to work).

Agree to disagree


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> I consider it ugly from a developmental standpoint. Perhaps you don't as a user, but I consider the methods to work around using kexec ugly. To me as a developer hacky is synonymous with ugly. It's where the term hacking up some code comes form or implementing a hack (an ugly/quick method to get something to work).
> 
> Agree to disagree


I gotcha. And I would agree compared to my Nexus devices its most def. a hacky workaround. I was just getting that it wasn't something that would cause a stall in development like a Moto BL would.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Some people in this forum said multiple times that they would never buy another Samsung again. Is this the typical dissatisfied minority that each manufacturer has, or is Samsung objectively worse at something vs competition, such as updates. TB is my first Android phone, so I personally have no idea. The proximity sensor problem in my phone is annoying, so I can't say that HTC has been flawless for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Samsung phones are nice (Galaxy series and the Nexus). I'm not fond of the locked down version of the Verizon S3 due to the workarounds needed to get things working (I just hate extra steps and non standardized things), but the international version and the ones other carriers have (plus the developer's version Sammy sells directly) are good. The Charge was a dud and anyone who didn't it would be and bought it anyways was being a bit naive. As for the Galaxy S, the biggest issue with that was the filesystem on it. They changed to using ext4 like most other Android phones now.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> Samsung phones are nice (Galaxy series and the Nexus). I'm not fond of the locked down version of the Verizon S3 due to the workarounds needed to get things working (I just hate extra steps and non standardized things), but the international version and the ones other carriers have (plus the developer's version Sammy sells directly) are good. The Charge was a dud and anyone who didn't it would be and bought it anyways was being a bit naive. As for the Galaxy S, the biggest issue with that was the filesystem on it. They changed to using ext4 like most other Android phones now.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Thanks yarly. Is S3 scheduled to get an official JB update?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Thanks yarly. Is S3 scheduled to get an official JB update?


I'm sure it will, but no idea when it will. I don't own one, but I follow what goes on for it a decent amount from just having an interest.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> I consider it ugly from a developmental standpoint. Perhaps you don't as a user, but I consider the methods to work around using kexec ugly. To me as a developer hacky is synonymous with ugly. It's where the term hacking up some code comes form or implementing a hack (an ugly/quick method to get something to work).
> 
> Agree to disagree


So if you don't own a gs3 and your a dev why would you knock it saying it's hacky and ugly? I'm pretty sure you as a developer has put out hacky or ugly alpha builds with patches, upgrades and what not. Unless you a developer has only put out final builds bug free every time. So if you a developer thinks its hacky and ugly How would you do it? Referring to kexec to make it a flawless string of pearls (work around) to get the ability to flash all the things that can be utilized now into a better setup than the current method? Have you even looked at a gs3 that has kexec on how well it performs? But still if you know how to make the line of code a non ugly method you a developer should show these other developers how to create a perfect way to fix all this uglyness. It would be greatly appreciated.

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> So if you don't own a gs3 and your a dev why would you knock it saying it's hacky and ugly?


Because it's true? It's one reason why I don't own it.



> I'm pretty sure you as a developer has put out hacky or ugly alpha builds with patches, upgrades and what not.


I've only released things for Android a few times when I thought someone might use what I use (and when it is, it's stable). Mostly my work is my own. On the other hand...and development for say Android apps and other stuff where I am getting paid to do it. I don't give clients "hacky" builds.

However you're comparing apples an oranges. It's hacky because there is no choice on the S3. Hacky otherwise, a developer has a choice not to release. Most devices rely on some hacks to get things working. Even the Thunderbolt did. However, the Thunderbolt never required it to flash a kernel.

Not going to keep countering you on this stuff as it's silly. Not sure why you care. Get the S3 if you like it. It's a fine phone, but not so much for the store bought S3. I wouldn't get it anyways as I rather keep unlimited data so it's sort of a moot point at least on my end. You're not going to convince me to think the store bought one is amazing despite the hacks involved in the developer's side to get things to work. So what is your objective.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mad96 said:


> So if you don't own a gs3 and your a dev why would you knock it saying it's hacky and ugly? I'm pretty sure you as a developer has put out hacky or ugly alpha builds with patches, upgrades and what not. Unless you a developer has only put out final builds bug free every time. So if you a developer thinks its hacky and ugly How would you do it? Referring to kexec to make it a flawless string of pearls (work around) to get the ability to flash all the things that can be utilized now into a better setup than the current method? Have you even looked at a gs3 that has kexec on how well it performs? But still if you know how to make the line of code a non ugly method you a developer should show these other developers how to create a perfect way to fix all this uglyness. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> M.yA.nD.droidS3


Because clicking reboot & it rebooting 3 times is pretty much the definition of hacky. It's not an insult because atm there isn't a better way due to the limitations of the Vzw SGS3 it's just a fact of the device. No one is insulting the precious phone.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

poontab said:


> Because clicking reboot & it rebooting 3 times is pretty much the definition of hacky. It's not an insult because atm there isn't a better way due to the limitations of the Vzw SGS3 it's just a fact of the device. No one is insulting the precious phone.


. 
Just curious is all it just sounded as tho a better way was available but I guess not, anyway thanks for the reply.

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Thanks yarly. Is S3 scheduled to get an official JB update?


 from what I've heard and read, the S3 is supposed to get JB by the end of September

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

mad96 said:


> .
> Just curious is all it just sounded as tho a better way was available but I guess not, anyway thanks for the reply.
> 
> M.yA.nD.droidS3


It only reboot 3 times when you have a K-Exec recovery, and a custom kernel, if you are on the stock kernel and a TW ROM it is like a normal boot

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> It only reboot 3 times when you have a K-Exec recovery, and a custom kernel, if you are on the stock kernel and a TW ROM it is like a normal boot
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy SIII *


I don't mind the multi boot process it comes with the padlock Verizon deemed nessasary to lock this device with. And "precious" as some people refer to it as, well I could care less about this device being the perfect phone. Actually far from it but you work with what you have and yet for a device with a stock battery and a "ugly" hacked system it is a undeniable powerhouse. So to each his own and maybe Verizon will see the error of their ways and unlock everything (sarcasm) and these newer devices will be free.

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I played with S3 for just a few minutes in a store, disabled some bloat  to test that feature. Overall, I loved how smooth everything was after Google finally implemented UI hardware acceleration starting with ICS. The good thing is that gives us a taste of what is to come. Basically now all new Android phones will be as smooth and slick as S3. So, even if you don't like Samsung, there should be plenty of awesome alternatives going forward.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Basically now all new Android phones will be as smooth and slick as S3.


I know it's being a little pedantic, but technically all future Android phones will run as well as the Galaxy Nexus, as it was the first with ICS and JB


----------

